# Fitting a diesel heater on a mazdabongo



## Louis (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi I want to get a diesel heater fitted on my Mazda Bongo but the cheapest I have seen so far is over £800. This is a bit to much for me


----------



## rickboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Louis said:


> Hi I want to get a diesel heater fitted on my Mazda Bongo but the cheapest I have seen so far is over £800. This is a bit to much for me



£800 is too much for a Bongo..


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 20, 2010)

Possibly cheaper to buy a Planet Gennie and use a fan heater and you will have the benefit of 240v wherever you are.

Peter


----------



## AndyC (Jan 20, 2010)

Louis said:


> Hi I want to get a diesel heater fitted on my Mazda Bongo but the cheapest I have seen so far is over £800. This is a bit to much for me


You should be able to get an Eberspacher D2 second hand on eBay for less than half that.

AndyC


----------



## rickboy (Jan 20, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Possibly cheaper to buy a Planet Gennie and use a fan heater and you will have the benefit of 240v wherever you are.
> 
> Peter



Good plan,at least you could sell the gennie.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jan 20, 2010)

rickboy said:


> Good plan,at least you could sell the gennie.




How much do you want for the Gennie?


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 20, 2010)

Generators are on our website, click the link.

As regards ebay, search for EBERSPACHER there are a few on there.

Found this, looks ok.

EBERSPACHER D2 AIRTRONIC 12V DIESEL HEATER on eBay (end time 21-Jan-10 15:20:08 GMT)

Peter


----------



## Goaskalys (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Louise, I've been looking for a similar heater for my Transit conversion and got a quote of £1200 to fit a new deisel heater. A bit pricey for me. Good luck with your search and we all definately need a heater in this weather...bbbrrrrrr(


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Jan 21, 2010)

Why not use a Webasto - usually a lot cheaper than Eberspachers on Fleabay. Spares are easier to get hold of also.(also cheaper). You can pick up Webastos for half what that Eber went for.
Then there are Mikunis also.


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 21, 2010)

Louis said:


> Hi I want to get a diesel heater fitted on my Mazda Bongo but the cheapest I have seen so far is over £800. This is a bit to much for me


I got a Webasto off ebay for £100, it cost me £200 to have it fully serviced,(waste of time putting a second hand one in unless you have it properly serviced).
Its run for 2 years now, with only the £35 fuel pump needing replacing. Look on ebay for spares too, cheaper than from webasto & Ebers.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## jeffscarborough (Jan 21, 2010)

Another option is a propane driven heater called a Propex.
I fitted one to my last van (a T4 VW). Half the price of a new diesel heater and fairly quiet in operation.

Propex Air Heaters

The Propex 1800 HeatSource. Built to the same high standards as the compact. The HeatSource is smaller in size and even more ef


----------

